# rod identification ?



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I purchased a custom drum rod and the store did not have any info on the blank, was thinking about asking the store for contact info for their builder- but thought they might think I was trying to circumvent them- Really just trying to identify this particular rod. Think it was maybe a leftover that went unnoticed in the corner of the store until I came across it.

Does any body know if blanks are stamped somewhere for identification purposes.

This is a first rate rod 13'2" total length, butt section 4 ft, tip 9ft, excellent workmanship on the wrapping. Will cast 8 & bait, but more suited to 6& bait. Will cast a 150 gram tourny sinker a good distance

The only other custom heaver I own is an RDT lamiglas, and this other rod is nothing like it.

Any input or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

All Star is one of the companies that make 2/1 piece. From your description, it could be a allstar 1508, if the finish is black. I could be wrong.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a problem trying to figure out how much weight something will throw b/c sometimes they don't list that. Ugly sticks. the only reason I want one is there cheap and I don't have much money. I only want it for light lures really.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*crawfish*

thanks for the input, that is my best guess also, but is only based on the descriptions I have read about the 1508 from other posts.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fisherkid said:


> I have a problem trying to figure out how much weight something will throw b/c sometimes they don't list that. Ugly sticks. the only reason I want one is there cheap and I don't have much money. I only want it for light lures really.



It can be tough to detemine without being able to cast it for your self- then again I don't trust some of the ratings that are printed on some manufacturers rods- some over rate their rods, while some are conservative in their ratings
LOL


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I just need to figure out if it will throw the light lures. it's in a catolog not on the rod


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fisherkid said:


> I just need to figure out if it will throw the light lures. it's in a catolog not on the rod


That is strange, if I were ordering from a catalog I would definitely want to know the rating before ordering. If you have a model number you might try the manufacturer's site to see if they have a rating for it there.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I would say it is an All Star 150x rod. 

In All Star's catalogs and online product charts the rod is listed at 12'-6" but the blank comes in at 13'-2" when together . . . most builders cut them down some don't. 

To confidently establish which one; 1507, 1508 or 1509, you would need to mic the butt.

1507 -- 0.990" rated for 3 - 6 oz
1508 -- 0.955" rated for 4 - 10 oz
1509 -- 0.965" rated for 5 - 18 oz


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

The rating is in the catolog not on the rod. so if I want to get the rod I have to copy the number from the catolog.
I go to the store. I don't buy from the catolog but I spend time seeing what I could get to make my fishing experience better.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you pick it up from GT? if so i can ask a buddy or two of mine. i know which guy they use if u need


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

NTKG said:


> you pick it up from GT? if so i can ask a buddy or two of mine. i know which guy they use if u need



Yep, got it from them, was rather surprised to find out they didn't have info as to the blank, but from sgt. slough's response I'm still guessing 1508. Not sure why the rod was left at full length, unless somebody ordered it that way and then changed their mind. I could see it would make for a nice 8 & bait rod if it were trimmed down some, but it is a blast tossing tournament sinkers as it is.

NTKG- if you have info on GT builder I would be grateful if you could pm the info. 

Thanks much for the responses


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I would say it is an All Star 150x rod.
> 
> In All Star's catalogs and online product charts the rod is listed at 12'-6" but the blank comes in at 13'-2" when together . . . most builders cut them down some don't.
> 
> ...



Sarge, know if those are dimensions with or without cork wrap? I assume that is blank dimension, if so guess I could remove butt cap to check dimensions- Thanks


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i believe they do all rainshadow blanks. will get the info for ya. i got some stuff goin on for a coupla days will get back to u. if i forget just shoot me a pm to remind me


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Sarge, know if those are dimensions with or without cork wrap? I assume that is blank dimension, if so guess I could remove butt cap to check dimensions- Thanks


Correct, that dimension is just the graphite's outside diameter right at the end. 

Enjoy! It's a great stik!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Surf Cat;

I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this a little late. The Sgt. is right, it's a great stick. If and when you get the OD of the butt, if it is a little bigger than what the Sgt. gave you for the Allstar, don't freak. Those blanks are very, very similar to the Rainshadow blanks. The Rainshadows are just a touch larger. (butt OD on the 1508 = 1.030) I have built on both of these blanks and there isn't a noticeable difference. I do hope that what you have is one of those two blanks, cause you will love it. From what I was told, by a reliable source, both the Rainshadow and the Allstar blanks came out of the Cascaide plant. I have had the blanks together side by side, and the only difference I saw was the placement where the two pieces join and the butt OD. Both thow 6, 8, 10 +bait very well.
Anyway I hope you find out and let us know. Regardless of what you find, I hope it brings you many, many fish.  

Good luck.
Tight lines.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Most of GT custom rods are built by fishstick4u, some have GT lable. If it were built by fishstick4u, I'm pretty sure it's a rainshow blank. This is just my observation when I was a regular there. I havne't been there in 3 months, so things could change.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Paully said:


> Hey Surf Cat;
> 
> if it is a little bigger than what the Sgt. gave you for the Allstar, don't freak. Those blanks are very, very similar to the Rainshadow blanks. The Rainshadows are just a touch larger. (butt OD on the 1508 = 1.030)


Do the Rainshadow blanks come in at 13'-2"? I was under the impression that they actually measure the stated 12'-6" If that's so I'll be thrilled!!! I was hoping to get a 1509 and leave it long.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Measured it*

this weekend, buddy of mine had the tool, cork wrap was all the way to the very end of butt, so had to eyeball it a little. Measured just a fraction over an inch, between 1.00 and 1.05, so from info gathered here, i'm thinking rainshadow. Appreciate everyones input on this. 

Crawfish, I actually purchased this rod over a year ago, so it was built some time before then.

THanks again.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

crawfish is right. fishstix4u, rainshadow


neil


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

OKAY you got a Rainshadow built by FishSticks4U. If this is right and I hope it is congrads. Ray builds good rods. I know you are happy with it. 

Hey Sgt;
I'm not sure about the total length Q. I know it sounds bad, but I just haven't messued it. I put the reel seat 29 1/2" from the but a place guides acording to the stadic test. I do know you will love the 1509. I just built myself one last week. I took it this weekend down around Fort Fisher, south of Kure Beach. Threw 8+bait around 140 yrds. Also lobbed 5oz+ bottom rig about 125 yrds. It is very lite for it's size. I have a Penn GS 535 on it. I love it.


----------

